# I have to these guys!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to get these guys!

Even if at 12" they are a tad big for the layout, these are just *too cool!* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Man those are the best likeness's I've seen on 12" action figures. I got a Buz Aldrin a couple of years ago, and while his suit is very realistic, the likeness leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

BEST ZOMBIE MOVIE EVER !!!!!!! 

I love Shaun of the Dead. Great figures too, very accurate..


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The best movie "Pub Scene" EVER!!! 

Kent SA# 4468 
LNER Mallard


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL! Great figures. SoD is a great zombie movie but FIDO is my favorite. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

So where is the train or loco for these 12" Zombies?  Figures, even large ones,  in a modelrailroad forum look much better with trains  :
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/McFarlane21.jpg

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so glad there wasn't anyone standing behind my console here at work when I opened that  

Kent SA# 4468 
LNER Mallard


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wanted these two (eh):


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 02/27/2008 1:47 PM
Hi,

So where is the train or loco for these 12" Zombies?  

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


7/8" scale???


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 02/27/2008 5:48 PM
I always wanted these two (eh):











I'm still looking for those 2, and the 3 Hansen brothers/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Man Vic, your gettn sicker every day./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Should I come and see you??/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe 

Designing the 1/6 scale train we never got to build, the boys and I took a ruler to Wal*Mart and found: 

1. Barbie is a 1/6 scale leggy giant. 
2. GI Joe is a 1/6 scale junior higher.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

what about Bratz dolls (hehehe) saw a article on msn.com called the women thatmake most women cringe and the bratz dolls weretwo behind paris hilton ( for years the complaints was barbie now its bratz dolls )


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

aren't the bratz those with the well formed legs and the too big heads?


----------

